# βάζω τον πήχη χαμηλά = set the bar low



## nickel (Nov 2, 2017)

Απόλαυσα το σύνθετο ευφυολόγημα του Ε. Τσακαλώτου στη Βουλή, βγαλμένο από τις χαλαρότερες στιγμές των βρετανικών κολεγίων, όταν οι σπουδαστές διαγκωνίζονται για να διατυπώσουν την πιο προκλητική υπερβολή.

Είπε στην αντιπολίτευση:

«Βάλατε τόσο χαμηλά τον πήχη που ακόμα και μια φυματική σαρανταποδαρούσα με μηνίσκο στα 25 πόδια και κρατώντας σακούλες από ψώνια στα lidl θα περνούσε από πάνω.»
http://www.protothema.gr/economy/ar...ernoun-auxiseis-stous-forous-gia-ta-akinita-/

Αν επιχειρήσουν να τη μεταφράσουν οι αγγλόφωνες σελίδες του τύπου μας:

You’ve set the bar so low that even a consumptive centipede with torn cartilage in 25 of its legs and carrying lidl shopping bags could get over it.


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2017)

Μα κανένας έμπειρος μεταφραστής να μη σχολιάσει το θέμα της μετατροπής, της τοπικοποίησης αν θέλετε;

Διότι όταν ο υπουργός μιλάει για 25 πόδια της σαρανταποδαρούσας, έχει στο νου του μια συγκεκριμένη αναλογία για να δώσει την απαραίτητη διάσταση του υπερβολικού. Δεν θα πρέπει να μεταφερθεί αυτό και στα αγγλικά και να πούμε «in 60 of its legs»; Θεωρώντας ότι ο μέσος αγγλόφωνος καταλαβαίνει ότι centipede = εκατο(ντα)ποδαρούσα.

Ενδιαφέρον τριβιδάκι:

Despite the name, centipedes can have a varying number of legs, ranging from 30 to 354. Centipedes always have an odd number of pairs of legs.Therefore, no centipede has exactly 100 legs.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centipede

Δεδομένου ότι 100 = 2 x 50 και 40 = 2 x 20, δεν υπάρχει ούτε εκατονταποδαρούσα ούτε σαρανταποδαρούσα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2017)

Διόρθωση, γιατί βρήκα το βίντεο:

«Έχετε βάλει τόσο χαμηλά το πήχη που μια φυματική σαρανταποδαρούσα με πρόβλημα μηνίσκου σε 25 από τα 40 πόδια και κρατώντας βαριές σακούλες για τα ψώνια της εβδομάδας απ' το lidl θα είχε περάσει από πάνω.»
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygPKszWl3Ts&feature=youtu.be

You’ve set the bar so low that even a consumptive centipede with torn cartilage in 60 of its 100 legs and carrying heavy bags with the week's groceries from lidl would have got over it. 

Περιμένω τα παράπονα των άλλων σουπερμάρκετ για την γκρίζα διαφήμιση. Βέβαια, θα μπορούσε να βγει ο ΑΒ και να διατυμπανίσει: «Σε μας δεν ψωνίζουν σαρανταποδαρούσες...»


----------



## sarant (Nov 3, 2017)

nickel said:


> Διόρθωση, γιατί βρήκα το βίντεο:
> 
> «Έχετε βάλει τόσο χαμηλά το πήχη που μια φυματική σαρανταποδαρούσα με πρόβλημα μηνίσκου σε 25 από τα 40 πόδια και κρατώντας βαριές σακούλες για τα ψώνια της εβδομάδας απ' το lidl θα είχε περάσει από πάνω.»
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygPKszWl3Ts&feature=youtu.be
> ...



Να σημειωθεί και το παροιμιώδες "από τα Λιντλ" αν και εδώ δεν έχει τέτοια χροιά.


----------



## nickel (Nov 3, 2017)

sarant said:


> Να σημειωθεί και το παροιμιώδες "από τα Λιντλ" αν και εδώ δεν έχει τέτοια χροιά.



Και ευτυχώς που δεν έχει τέτοια χροιά γιατί θα έπρεπε να την ερμηνεύσουμε και ίσως και να την τοπικοποιήσουμε (στη Βρετανία, μάλλον θα μιλούσαμε για Tesco) — και τέτοιες ερμηνείες είναι επικίνδυνες και κανένας δεν θα ήθελε να εκτεθεί, πρώτος απ' όλους ο υπουργός.

Επειδή όμως δεν έχει τέτοια χροιά, αναρωτιέμαι γιατί το κέντησε τόσο πολύ ο υπουργός που να φτάσει να εξειδικεύσει τις σουπερμαρκετικές προτιμήσεις της σαρανταποδαρούσας!


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 3, 2017)

Στο ραδιόφωνο σήμερα κάποιος ανέφερε, πολύ σωστά, ότι η παρομοίωση του Τσακαλώτου περιέχει αναφορά στον Blackadder:
We've been sitting here since Christmas 1914, during which time millions of men have died, and we've moved no further than an asthmatic ant with heavy shopping.
_Blackadder Goes Forth_


----------



## sarant (Nov 3, 2017)

nickel said:


> Επειδή όμως δεν έχει τέτοια χροιά, αναρωτιέμαι γιατί το κέντησε τόσο πολύ ο υπουργός που να φτάσει να εξειδικεύσει τις σουπερμαρκετικές προτιμήσεις της σαρανταποδαρούσας!



Το κονταίνει κατά τρεις συλλαβές (σε σύγκριση με το "απ το σουπερμάρκετ") και κερδίζει σε ρυθμό, αν υποθέσουμε ότι υπάρχει λόγος.


----------



## nickel (Nov 3, 2017)

sarant said:


> Το κονταίνει κατά τρεις συλλαβές (σε σύγκριση με το "απ το σουπερμάρκετ") και κερδίζει σε ρυθμό, αν υποθέσουμε ότι υπάρχει λόγος.



Πολύ πιθανό. Άλλωστε, θα είχε κουραστεί αρκετά με τις συλλαβές της σαρανταποδαρούσας. 



dharvatis said:


> Στο ραδιόφωνο σήμερα κάποιος ανέφερε, πολύ σωστά, ότι η παρομοίωση του Τσακαλώτου περιέχει αναφορά στον Blackadder:
> We've been sitting here since Christmas 1914, during which time millions of men have died, and we've moved no further than an asthmatic ant with heavy shopping.
> _Blackadder Goes Forth_



Α, δεν αποκλείω να θυμόταν το συγκεκριμένο, αλλά ολόκληρο το παιχνίδι της υπερβολής, του χτισίματος, αρχίζει από τα ιδιωτικά λύκεια. Θυμίζω και το επεισόδιο των Μόντι Πάιθον, που συναγωνίζονται ποιος θα πει ότι ήταν κάποτε πιο φτωχός από τους άλλους. Φανταστείτε ένα επεισόδιο όπου συναγωνίζονται ποιος θα φανταστεί την πιο ανάπηρη σαρανταποδαρούσα.

Για το χαμήλωμα του πήχη είδα κι ένα ωραίο που μεταπηδά από τον πήχη του άλματος σε πήχη του λίμπο:

They set the bar so low that even Twiggy couldn't limbo beneath it.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 4, 2017)

...I had to get up in the morning at ten o' clock at night, half an hour before I went to bed... :-D :-D


----------



## daeman (Nov 4, 2017)

dharvatis said:


> ...I had to get up in the morning at ten o' clock at night, half an hour before I went to bed... :-D :-D



Lookshurry!


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 4, 2017)

dharvatis said:


> Στο ραδιόφωνο σήμερα κάποιος ανέφερε, πολύ σωστά, ότι η παρομοίωση του Τσακαλώτου περιέχει αναφορά στον Blackadder:
> We've been sitting here since Christmas 1914, during which time millions of men have died, and we've moved no further than an asthmatic ant with heavy shopping.
> _Blackadder Goes Forth_



Α, και μου φάνηκε γνώριμο. Μου θυμίζει κι εκείνη την άλλη ατάκα, με το... α, το βρήκα:

If you mean, "Are we all going to get killed?" Yes. Clearly, Field Marshal Haig is about to make yet another gargantuan effort to move his drinks cabinet six inches closer to Berlin.

Χαχανίζω και μόνο που τη σκέφτομαι αυτή τη σειρά.


----------

